# dusty water



## cableguy69846 (Dec 11, 2009)

So, I have an issue. It concerns dusty water. I have 5 tanks all together. 

I have a 1 gallon Betta tank with a fitted top And power filter. It is one of those kit things from PetCo.

I have a 2 gallon Betta tank with undergravel filter and fitted top. Also one of the kits.

I have a 10 gallon fry tank with an internal filter, large air stone, glass top, and strip light with about 60 guppy fry in it, 2 oto's and 2 glass shrimp. It has no substrate and only some floating anacharis.

I have a 10 gallon tank with 3 male guppies a 5 inch air stone and plant specific substrate in it. It has some just added anacharis and a fake plant. It has a full hood and Aqua Clear 20 on it.

Then I have a 20 gallon high with a glass top, strip light, 5 inch airstone, and an Aqua Clear 30 on it. It has 5 female guppies, 2 female lyretail swordtails, 2 oto's, 3 dwarf frogs, one glass shrimp, and plenty of plants. 

All my filters and pumps are working great, the problem is, is that no matter what I do, there always seems to be dust and debris in the tank that is not made by the tank. I purchased the glass tops to prevent this. I do weekly water changes on all the tanks of 10 percent. I don't know what to do to prevent this or make it not so bad. I should probably also mention the I have 2 cats. If you can offer any advice on how to stop it, please let me know. I make sure I dust often, and it still does not help. Maybe you all can.

Thank you.


----------



## Artem (Aug 17, 2010)

If you mean the 20 gal planted tank, if you have sand/ plant fertilizer for the plants then either the shrimp, frogs or the Ottos are disturbing it and causing it to cloud up your tank.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 11, 2009)

It more closely resembles dirt. But the dust I keep seeing is more like you would find in the house.


----------



## jesica (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey, friend what a nice blog posting from you i like it so much you are telling about dusty water. Its a nice sharing.
Thank you.


----------

